# Changing heating system in apartment



## spud26

I am currently looking at buying an apartment which needs some work done. One big issue for me is the heating. I have had big problems with storage heating in the past, and would like an alternative.
Is is possible to change the heating system of one apartment in a big block of apartments? Is there any better alternative to storage heating that I could look into?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## spud26

anybody got any info on this??!


----------



## gary71

It all depends on what type of heating and hot water you have at the moment and how it is piped, IE.. is it a communal boiler, is it electric, is it a gas boiler, do you have good mains water pressure or is the water pumped. There's alot of factors in being able to answering a question like this, so if you could describe your installation a bit more, i reckon it would be a easier for you to get a answer.


----------



## Leo

Hi Spud26, welcome to AAM. Please note our posting guidelines and don't  threads.
Leo


----------



## sparkeee

electric boiler,AZTEC.


----------



## mercman

If you are going to change the heating system to a completely type, you will have to have the permission from the Management Company or else you could have massive trouble at a later stage


----------



## gary71

It could be difficult for you to change to another heat source as you would need to supply a gas or oil boiler with fuel.


----------



## spud26

thanks a million for the above replies. I think the general concensus is that it would be very difficult to change the system completely. 

It looks I am going to purchase this apartment anyway as the location is superb, would it be an option to maybe update the storage heating system instead? possibly there are better/improved storage heating systems out since the apartment was built 10 years ago?


----------



## Hoagy

Not really, no. The storage heaters we're installing today are pretty much the same as 10 years ago.
The key thing is insulation.  If you're doing some work in the apartment anyway maybe you could increase the insulation on the outside walls.  Any money you spend will be repaid in lower ESB bills.


----------



## theplumber

I understand that there are much improved storage heaters available.

In one type the heat is stored in an inverted heavily insulated cover with no high level opening at all. All very simple and logical
Heat can only escape when a small fan unit pushes the heat out from low level grill.

The only snag is this more expensive type is not to my knowlege stocked
in Ireland. Or promoted by installers. 

just Google electric fan assisted storage heaters 
Credqa or Dimplex available ex UK

Absolutely do not get any with high level permanently open vents

Let me know if you are hav¡ing difficulty


----------



## ryan-neil

Hi

i had the same question, it depends on how long you plan to stay and the construction of the apartment. 

if you want gas you need permisson if you touch the external build etc basically anything that managment comp owns.

I also looked at that Dimplex Wet system, the running costs are calculated to be twice what you will spend on an off peak system, i got the qoutes done up by a electrian based on running times and online calcs for required btus etc to heat the space. i would recommed you look at something like the dimplex duoheat system with a mains bourne controller, this allows you to run it like central heating. Also they radiate heat from the front like a traditional rad rather than a fan assisted unit. 

Also it may be cheaper by the time you factor in your could fit the units your self in a day vs the cost of a wet system install. I believe these are the units the poster above is talking about where there are small descrete vents that point towards the floor.


----------



## gar32

Have you looked into getting under floor heating. Its electric with all apartments have & you could put in a nice wooden floor over it. It works like an eletric blacket but on a larger scale. Not sure about running cost as I don't have it but I know people who are putting it in now. Good luck & maybe with Goble warming with will not need so much heating in the future.


----------



## shesells

UF heating is not an option for apartments as the owner of an apartment does not own the floor, even if it's a ground floor apartment it's the property of the MC and cannot be tampered with. For higher floors remember your floor shares support systems with someone elses' ceiling!


----------



## Complainer

Many apartment blocks don't permit wooden floors anyway.


----------

